# Holster for 1911



## Cabinetman (Nov 26, 2007)

What is a good quality holster for carrying my 5" 1911 around a ranch or hunting lease? I don't need to conceal the gun so comfort both standing and sitting are my biggest concerns. I pefer leather and don't mind spending a few buck for a good rig.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

try the Galco Dual action Phoenix.


----------

